# My kitties: Blanca & Rubio



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

See my babies :razz:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute! Great names too.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey I have a Blanco! Your kitties are stunning.


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you both! We are a hispanic household plus obviously we lack imagination! I would like to re-naming then Lazy & Crazy but that ship is gone...


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful cats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Heckle& jeckle


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

What pretty kitties! I love the ones of them sitting together looking outside.


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you emilyatl, those two share two passions: looking at the squirrels and chase each other. They've been together only for a short and while and I still have hope that in time they actually become friends I am not holding my breath.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:catmilk Lovely kittens and lovely names too. :catmilk


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Kittiesmom & queen34


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Adorabe cats  and I like that two-level, floor-to-ceiling perch they're on.


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Tezster. It is actually a three-level cat tree. They both go nuts for it.


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I know my kitties are gorgeous but I still like to hear it


----------

